# DIY Solar Panel System



## woibles (Aug 16, 2016)

The site has quite a lengthy intro before you get to actually learn and see the product, but is definitely worth the wait if you are looking into alternative power sources or considering going off the grid all together. Basic premise is the solar panels do not come assembled providing a significant cost savings.

DIY Home Energy | The Quick & Easy Way To Energy Independence & Lower Power Bills ? DIY Home Energy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All right woibles ...... really woibles? Why not wabbit? Or waskly wabbit?

Anyway, we all know those videos with the artist drawing little stick people is just a long winded sales pitch. Here's a tip, go pitch elsewhere.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to facebook, Denton, and Cricket
'


----------

